
6 Reasons Why You’ll Never Learn to Code - ilhackernews
https://medium.com/@castig/6-reasons-why-youll-never-learn-to-code-b1970190c4ae
======
anigbrowl
I do know how to code, but I don't do it as much as I'd like and I have zero
experience coding for websites. I think this article could add #7, which is
'there are so many tools and frameworks that you are paralyzed by choice.' I'm
comfortable doing things in C and even Assembler as well as a few other
languages, but with webdev I find it hard to see the forest for the trees.

